# #31 -CLOSED - Childs Ripple Sweater with nrc1940



## nrc1940

*GUIDELINES FOR THIS WORKSHOP*

PLEASE ALWAYS start reading from the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late.

_ This is important as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the original information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date...
 make sure you read the workshop from page 1._

*Please post IM IN to join this workshop*

*#1  Once you have posted here on this topic, a notification will be sent to you by email each time there is a post to the workshop as long as you are subscribed to our Section.* If you are not sure if you are subscribedclick on *my profile* at the top of any KP page, then click on *Sections*, then click on *Subscribe* by the Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer1234.

*#2  PLEASE do not post links or other helpful information without pm-ing the teacher first and asking permission.* These workshops are set up for the teacher to present her information in a specific way. If class members post additional links or other information, it may conflict with what the teacher is trying to present and can create confusion for the students. *This is very important.*

*#3  Let the teacher answer any questions that may arise.*The teachers answer to a specific question may be different from yours. The teacher is volunteering his or her time and it is only courtesy to allow the teacher to provide the answer to questions.

*#4  Please dont give individual links to the various workshops;* we ask that you give only the following link to reach all our topics.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

We hope you enjoy our workshops. We strive to keep them readable and the instructions clear and understandable.

We will be deleting non-essential posts after a few days, to keep the class material easy to follow for any student visiting the workshop, even after it is closed.

All our closed workshops are kept permanently on the above link for future use by KP members.

Designer123, prismaticr, and nrc1940  Workshop Monitors.

*===================================*

*ADDENDUM TO ABOVE INFORMATION*:

*The following are the supplies youll need for the workshop.*

*1st Test Knit*
Material Used: 
Knit Picks Comfy Fingering Yarn (218 yds in ea. ball)
1 ball (109 yards used) White, and 
2 balls (400 yards used) Sea Foam.

*2nd Test Knit*
Material Used: (Don't have exact yardage I used here)
Lion Brand Baby Soft
1 ball White
1 ball Pastel Print

Finished Sweater Measurements:
Body Circumference: 23 inches
Neck to Sweater bottom: 15 inches
Sleeve length: 11-1/2 inches

For both test knits I used U.S. #4 circular needles to achieve the gauge above of 23 st x 30 rows = 4 x 4 (10 x 10 cm)

*Any fingering weight yarn may be used. Adjust needle size to achieve correct gauge.*


----------



## nrc1940

A bit of background about me. 

As a teenage I learned to knit from my mother. She knit Continental style, so thats what I learned. She was really fasteven while purling, but for some reason purling was really hard and extremely slow for me and my knitting wasnt even. I put it down and didnt pick it up again until into my 30s when a woman in a near-by town was offering lessons in knitting, spinning, and weaving. Although a bit dubious about trying again, a friend finally talked me into attending.

The teacher taught English style and I took to it like a duck to water. Ive come to the conclusion that the way a persons hands are structured and also how a persons hand/eye/brain work together depends on which knitting method works best for them. Over the years Ive seen many different variations of knitting and each person swears his/hers is the best. And that is absolutely true! For that person, the method he/she uses is the absolute best.

Over the years, Ive knit many things: afghans, baby blankets, sweaters for men, women and children. Ive done lots of intarsia knitting (so much that it will be a while before I do it again). Thats a story for another time.

Ive taught many one-on-one and group knitting classes. This is my first attempt at teaching an online class, although Ive taken several of the classes offered here on KP.

In the past 2 years Ive learned entrelac and lace knitting and love them both. Some might call me a knitting addict (my husband being one of them). Im now sticking my toe into learning to design and to size knitware patterns.

Im here to help, so dont hesitate to ask a question or ask for clarification about anything that doesnt make sense to you.

Nadene


----------



## nrc1940

You might try a lighter weight yarn. Or use a #3 needle instead of #4 to make the finished size smaller. However, babies grow so fast that making a bigger size can mean the baby gets longer wear out of your gift. Hope to see you in class.



NellieKnitter said:


> I'm in. Just like 123wendy...."well sort of, I have so many projects." I need a baby gift and love the sweater, but I wish I could make it in a 12 to 18 months size. I guess 12 month size is not available? If not she will just have to grow into it.


----------



## nrc1940

I had planned to post the pattern and instructions sometime during the night, but to accommodate our Australian/NZ KP friends I'm posting now.
==================
*CORRECTED Childs Ripple Sweater*
by Elaine Phillips

*Difficulty level: * Intermediate

This project is knit from the bottom of the sweater up to the shoulder seams

Free Baby Cardigan Knitting Pattern (free) at
http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1125.html
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-ripple-cardigan
NOTE: Updated pattern provided below.

*Original Pattern* 
*Size: * 18/24 months (child size 4)
Original Materials Used: 
Gaia by Filati Bertagna 100% wool fingering weight yarn 100 m (109 yrd) Color blue - 4 skeins (color A). 
Gaia by Filati Bertagna 100% wool fingering weight yarn 100 m (109 yrd) Color white - 3 skeins (color B). 
*Needles: * 2 (2.75 mm) or size needed to obtain gauge
*Gauge in stocking stitch:* 23 st x 30 rows = 4 x 4 (10 x 10 cm).

*My Adaptation of this Pattern*
*IMPORTANT: Read through and completely understand pattern before beginning to knit. *

*1st Test Knit*
Material Used: 
Knit Picks Comfy Fingering Yarn (218 yds in ea. ball)
1 ball (109 yards used) White, and 
2 balls (400 yards used) Sea Foam.

Finished Sweater Measurements:
Body Circumference: 23 inches
Neck to Sweater bottom: 15 inches
Sleeve length: 11-1/2 inches
I used #4 circular needles to achieve the gauge above of 23 st x 30 rows = 4 x 4 (10 x 10 cm)

*Any fingering weight yarn may be used. Adjust needle size to achieve correct gauge.*

*2nd Test Knit*
Material Used: 
Lion Brand Baby Soft
1 ball White
1 ball Pastel Print
I used #4 needles to achieve the gauge above of 23 st x 30 rows = 4 x 4 (10 x 10 cm)

PDF download at end of instructions

Abbreviations: 
k = knit
p = purl
st = stitch
st st = stocking stitch
tog = together
rep = repeat
kfb = knit into the front and back of one stitch
(WS) = wrong side
(RS) = right side
ssk = slip 1 st as is to knit, slip next st as if to knit, knit 2 sts together
Stocking Stitch
Row 1 and all odd rows - knit sts 
Row 2 and all even rows - purl sts
Garter Stitch: all rows - knit sts
Ribbing: k1, p1

*SPECIAL NOTE:* When looking at the sweater pictures youll notice two different color combinations. Many variations are possible. In the instructions Ive used Colored yarn to indicate the Sea Foam 
color in the #1 sweater and the variegated yarn in sweater #2. Ive used White yarn to indicate the other yarn color used in both. Even with that, I chose to use the Sea Foam color for the sleeves in the #1 sweater rather than white. So be creative and use whatever colors suit you for this project.

*Two-Color Wave Pattern *
Multiples of 11 
Row 1 (WS):--*using Colored yarn,* 
knit across 
Rows 2-5--knit across (garter stitch), then *attach White yarn.  (Be sure to tighten 1st stitch at each edge) *
Row 6 (RS)--*using White yarn* k1, *k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to * across row, k last st. 
*HINT #1--To eliminate a big gap between the ssk and k2tog give a little tug to tighten up that stitch. Do this on both the knit and purl rows.(First and last k1 are not part of the pattern)  *
*HINT #2--There are 11 stitches in each horizontal pattern of the repeat. EXCEPTION: There are 12 stitches on the right front and the left front, as well as 12 stitches on each side on the back. You may want to place a marker between each repeat. *
Row 7--Purl.
Row 8--k1,*k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to *, k last st. 
Row 9--purl.
Row 10--k1, *k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to *, k last st.
Row 11--Purl. *Attach Colored yarn. *
Row 12-- *using Colored yarn *
Repeat row 6. 
Repeat rows 1-12.

*DIRECTIONS for KNITTING* 
*Back and front of the cardigan are knitted as one piece up to armholes, then the fronts and the back are knitted separately.*

*Using Colored Yarn, * Cast on 134 sts, then follow the Two-Color Wave Pattern above

Knit the Two-Color Wave pattern until you have 77 rows. (This is 6-1/2 pattern repeats. Row 77 will be Row 5 of the colored section, and up to this point you will have knitted 7 color strips and 6 white strips.)

*SEPARATION ROW*

*RIGHT FRONT*
Row 1(RS)--*Using White yarn. * k1, *k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to * 3 times. (34 sts)
*Move remaining stitches, along with any markers, to a st holder (or you can run a threaded darning needle through the stitches and tie to secure the stitches while you work on the right front panel.) *
Row 2--Cast on 1 extra st using the knitted cast-on, then purl across row. (35 sts)
Row 3--(RS) k1,*k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to *, k last st. 
(You will have 12 sts in the first and last pattern repeat and 11 sts in the middle repeat.)
Row 4--Purl.
Row 5--(RS) k1,*k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to *, k last st. 
Row 6--Purl. *Attach Colored yarn. *
Row 7--(RS) *Using Colored yarn* k1,*k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to *, k last st. 
Rows 8, 9, 10, and 11--Knit across.
Row 12--Knit across, then *attach White yarn. * 
Row 13--(RS) *Using White yarn* k1, *k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to *, k last st. 
Row 14--Purl across row. 
Row 15--(RS) k1,*k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to *, k last st. 
Row 16--Purl.
Row 17--(RS) k1,*k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to *, k last st. 
Row 18--Purl. *Attach Colored yarn. *
Row 19--(RS) *Using Colored yarn* k1,*k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to *, k last st. 
Row 20, 21, 22, 23--Knit across
Row 24--Knit across, then *attach White yarn. * 
Row 25--(RS) *Using White yarn* k1, *k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to *, k last st. 
Row 26--Purl across row. 
Row 27--(RS) k1,*k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to *, k last st. 
Row 28--Purl.
Row 29--(RS) k1,*k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to *, k last st. 
Row 30--Purl. *Attach Colored yarn. *
Row 31--(RS) *Using Colored yarn * k1, *k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to *, k last st. 
Row 32--(WS) Knit across

=====================
*RIGHT FRONT START NECK DECREASE*
Row 33: *(RS)* Bind off 9 sts, knit across. (26 sts) 
Row 34:	Knit across.
Row 35: * (RS)* Bind off 3 sts at beginning of row. Knit across. (23 sts)
Row 36:	Knit across, then *attach White yarn*. 
Row 37: * (RS)* * Using White yarn* Bind off 3 sts at beginning of row, then, kfb in the next 2 sts, k3, ssk, (SM) k2tog, k2, kfb in the next 2 sts, k3, ssk, k1. (21 sts)
Row 38:	Purl across row. 
Row 39: * (RS)* Bind off 2 sts, k6, (SM) k2tog, k1, kfb in the next 2 sts, k3, ssk, k1. (19 sts)
Row 40:	Purl across row.
Row 41: * (RS)* Bind off 2 sts, k4, (SM) k2tog, k2, kfb in the next 2 sts, k2, ssk, k1. (17 sts)
Row 42:	Purl across row. *Attach Colored yarn*.
Row 43: * (RS)* * Using Colored yarn* Bind off 1 st, k5, (SM) k2tog, k2, kfb in the next 2 sts, k2, ssk, k1. (16 sts)
Row 44: * (WS)* Purl across.
Row 45: * (RS)* Bind off 1 st, knit across. (15 sts)
Row 46:	Knit across.
Bind off remaining stitches 
=====================

*LEFT FRONT* 
Move the 34 left front stitches from stitch holder to your needles. *Attach White yarn* such that the first worked row will be on the right side. Use the chart at middle left of page 9 to keep track of your work.
Row 1--(RS) *Cast on 1 st at the beginning of the row using the knitted cast on, * then k1,*k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to *, k last st. (35 sts)
Row 2--Purl.
Row 3--(RS) k1,*k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to *, k last st. 
(You will have 12 sts in the first and last pattern repeat and 11 sts in the middle repeat.)
Row 4--Purl.
Row 5--(RS) k1,*k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to *, k last st. 
Row 6--Purl. *Attach Colored yarn. *
Row 7--(RS) *Using Colored yarn k1, **k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to *, k last st.
Rows 8, 9, 10, 11--Knit across.
Row 12--Knit across. *Attach White yarn. *
Row 13--(RS) *Using White yarn * k1,*k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to *, k last st.
Row 14--Purl.
Row 15--(RS) k1,*k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to *, k last st.
Row 16--Purl.
Row 17--(RS) k1,*k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to *, k last st.
Row 18--Purl. *Attach Colored yarn. *
Row 19--(RS) *Using Colored yarn* k1,*k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to *, k last st.
Row 20, 21, 22, 23--Knit across.
Row 24--Knit across. *Attach White yarn. *
Row 25--(RS) *Using White yarn * k1,*k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to *, k last st.
Row 26--Purl.
Row 27--(RS) k1,*k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to *, k last st.
Row 28--Purl.
Row 29--(RS) k1,*k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to *, k last st.
Row 30--Purl. *Attach Colored yarn. *
Row 31--(RS) *Using Colored yarn k1, * *k2tog, k2, kfb of the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to *, k last st.
Row 32--Knit across.
Row 33--(RS) Knit across.

=====================
*LEFT FRONT START NECK DECREASE* 
Row 34:	Bind off 9 sts. Knit across. (26 sts)
Row 35: *(RS)* Knit across.
Row 36:	Bind of 3 sts. Knit across. *Attach White yarn*. (23 sts)
Row 37: *(RS)* *Using White yarn* K1, K2tog, k2, kfb in next 2 sts, k3, ssk, (SM) k2tog, k2, kfb next 2 sts, k3, ssk.
Row 38:	Bind off 3 sts. Purl across. (20 sts)
Row 39: *(RS)* K1, k2tog, k2, kfb in next 2 sts, k3, ssk, (SM) k2tog, k2, kfb in next 2 sts, k2.
Row 40:	Bind off 2 sts. P6, (SM) purl across. (19 sts) 
Row 41: *(RS)* K1, k2tog, k2, kfb in next 2 sts, k3, ssk, (SM) THEN k2tog, k5.
Row 42:	Bind off 2, p3, (SM) purl across. (16 sts) 
Row 43: *(RS)* K1, k2tog, k2, kfb in next 2 sts, k3, ssk, (SM) k4. * Attach Colored yarn.*
Row 44:	*Using Colored yarn* Bind off 1. Purl across. (15 sts)
Row 45: *(RS)* Knit across.
Row 46:	Purl across.
Bind off remaining stiches.
=====================

*BACK* 
From the stitch holder move the 66 sts for the Back to your needles. *Attach White yarn to the (RS) work edge* so your 1st separation row can be worked on the (RS). Follow same instructions as written for the Left Front except there will be no bind-off rows. 
ALSO, substitute the following instruction for Row 1 and 2 of the Left Front instructions--
Row 1--At the beginning of the row, cast on 1 st (using the knitted cast on) then...
k1,*k2tog, k2, kfb in the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to * to the end.
Row 2--At the beginning of the row, cast on 1 st (using the knitted cast on) then purl across row.
Row 3--(The same as row 3 of the Left Front instructions)

The addition of those 2 edge stitches will make a total of 68 sts for the back (the 1st and last stitches are edge stitches for stability of garment and not part of the pattern).

Continue working the Left Front Two-Color Wave pattern until row 40 has been worked.
*NOTE: DO NOT* work the neck decrease. The back is knit on those original 68 sts until row 41 (below).

Row 41--K1, (k2tog) twice, kfb in next 2 sts, ssk, k1, ssk, *(k2tog) twice, kfb in next 2 sts, ssk, k1, ssk, repeat from * to * 3 more times, then (k2tog) twice, kfb in next 2 sts, ssk, k1, ssk, k1. (56 sts)
Row 42--Purl across.
Row 43--K1, k2 tog, k5, ssk, *k2tog, k2, kfb, k2, ssk,* repeat from * to * 3 more times, then k2tog, k5, ssk, k1. (48 sts) *Attach Colored yarn. *
Row 44--*Using Colored yarn*Purl across
Row 45--Knit across.
Bind off

*SLEEVES (make 2) *
*With Colored yarn (or White yarn if you have used variegated yarn for the ripple) * cast on 44 sts. 
Knit k1, p1 ribbing for 6 rows, then... 
work in stocking stitch for 82 rows and at the same time, starting on row 15 do a kfb in 2nd st from the beginning st and the end st. Do this kfb increase every 6th row thereafter for a total of 12 increases. 
Bind off.

*FINISHING *
Weave in yarn ends and join shoulder seams. *Using the colored yarn, single crochet starting at the bottom of the Right Front (RF), around the neck, and down the Left Front (LF) as follows--*
60 stitches up along (RF) edge (PM)
3 stitches at the corner (PM)
15 stitches along RF neck edge to shoulder seam (PM)
9 stitches to center back (PM)
9 stitches to shoulder seam (PM)
15 stitches along left front (LF) neck edge to corner (PM)
3 stitches at the corner (PM)
60 stitches along (LF) edge. *Break yarn and reattach at RF bottom. *
(RS)Row 1--pickup and knit one stitch in each crochet st.
(WS)Row 2--Knit, this time kfb in the RF corner and LF corner.
Next Row--Knit, *and make 5 equally spaced button holes as follows--* 
*Starting on RF* 
Attach a marker to the 2nd st below RF corner, now counting this stitch as the 13th st count down to 1, (PM). Do this 3 more times.
(RS)Starting at RF bottom *knit to 1 st before marker, k2tog* (that st and the marked st). Repeat * to * 
4 more times. Continue kitting around neck and down LF.
(WS)Knit another row until you reach the RF marker, *then just *AFTER the k2tog in the previous row, * with the right needle lift the bar between the next 2 sts, place it on the left needle and knit that st to create the first buttonhole*, repeat from * to *4 more times, knit remaining few sts to the end.
Complete 1 more knit row. Bind off purlwise using #6 needle.
Set in sleeves and sew the underarm seams.
Sew on 5 buttons.
Enjoy!

*HERE IS THE CORRECTED DOWNLOAD TO THE PATTERN*


----------



## NellieKnitter

nrc1940 said:


> You might try a lighter weight yarn. Or use a #3 needle instead of #4 to make the finished size smaller. However, babies grow so fast that making a bigger size can mean the baby gets longer wear out of your gift. Hope to see you in class.


Thanks for your suggestions. I will be there. I love the sweater and I will just do some swatches with different needles sizes.


----------



## nrc1940

Photos of finished sweaters


----------



## nrc1940

The wording in the pattern says...
work in stockinette stitch for 82 rows and at the same time, starting on row 15 do a kfb in 2nd st from the beginning st and the end st. Do this kfb increase every 6th row thereafter for a TOTAL of 12 increases.

If my math is correct you should have 68 sts on your needles after the final increase.

Also if you refer to page 9 in the PDF download it is more clear in the section for keeping tally of the sleeve rows exactly how many increases are required.

ADDITIONAL: Regarding the crochet hook size--I used an "F".

Does this answer your question?



chuckmary said:


> I have a couple of questions regarding the pattern.
> 
> For the sleeve the pattern states to increase every six rows until there are 12 increases. I just want to be clear. is this increase done a total of 6 times for 12 stitches increased and a total of 56 stitches on the needles or are you to increase 12 times for a total of 68 stitches on the needles?
> 
> Also what size crochet hook is used in the finishing of the neck/button band?
> 
> Thanks, Mary


----------



## nrc1940

Hi to all you Child's Ripple Sweater knitters.

I'm curious... what colors have each of you chosen to knit your sweaters?


----------



## knitwitconnie

nrc1940 said:


> Hi to all you Child's Ripple Sweater knitters.
> 
> I'm curious... what colors have each of you chosen to knit your sweaters?


I have a stash of baby yarn that someone gave me and I just went stash diving and found Lion Brand "Baby Soft" (2 balls in mint green) and several small balls of Patons baby Hushaby Ombre which is a pastel combo of mint green, yellow, pink and white. I'm thinking I'm ready!

Am excited to start! Thanks for teaching this class.


----------



## nrc1940

Sounds like your yarn choices will make a gorgeous sweater.

The number of stitches to cast on is 134. Those instructions are near the bottom of page 4 of the PDF.

Happy knitting!
____________

DIRECTIONS for KNITTING
Back and front of the cardigan are knitted as one piece up to armholes, then the fronts and the back
are knitted separately.

SWEATER BOTTOM TO ARMHOLE
*Using Colored Yarn, cast on 134 sts, then follow the Two-Color Wave Pattern above*
NOTE: Use Chart 1 at top left corner of page 9
to keep track of your rows from sweater bottom to armhole
_________



knitwitconnie said:


> I have a stash of baby yarn that someone gave me and I just went stash diving and found Lion Brand "Baby Soft" (2 balls in mint green) and several small balls of Patons baby Hushaby Ombre which is a pastel combo of mint green, yellow, pink and white. I'm thinking I'm ready!
> 
> After only a quick glance at the pattern, however, I'm not seeing the cast on stitches. Assume this is a bottom up pattern? Knit back and forth on circulars? I see I start with the ombre print yarn but will look again for the number of cast on stitches.
> Am excited to start! Thanks for teaching this class.


----------



## nrc1940

This sounds lovely. I'm so looking forward to seeing photos of your finished projects. Happy knitting!



janwalla said:


> Im in too! I have a wool silk and cashmere blend yarn in a plain pink and also a white with flecks of pink, lemon, blue, and green in. I hope it goes ok! Im off to knit swatches!


----------



## jmai5421

knitwitconnie said:


> I have a stash of baby yarn that someone gave me and I just went stash diving and found Lion Brand "Baby Soft" (2 balls in mint green) and several small balls of Patons baby Hushaby Ombre which is a pastel combo of mint green, yellow, pink and white. I'm thinking I'm ready!
> 
> Am excited to start! Thanks for teaching this class.


I went looking in my stash and came up with Baby Bee from Hobby Lobby called too sweet. It is pinks turquois and a light purple. It is a print yarn. I couldn't match the pink with anything that I already had so decided to go with white. Now I can't decide what to make the sleeves White? or the print????


----------



## Designer1234

*There are now 45 students signed up*

I will continue counting tomorrow.

Great workshop so far!


----------



## nrc1940

Bookmiss, I'm sorry you're having trouble with the PDF download. I downloaded the file from the prompt on page 1 and then printed it out. I had no problems at all.

Could you send the file to a nearby friend or neighbor to see if they can print it out.

Let me know if you continue to have problems and I'll email you the original PDF to see if that will work.

Nadene



Bookmiss said:


> I'm really having difficulty downloading and then printing the pattern. I've been able to print the first page, but none of the others. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## nrc1940

gailknitt, I'd suggest using U.S. #3 needles instead of #4. That should take the pattern down one size, depending on how tight or loose you knit.



gailknitt said:


> I haven't started yet. I want to knit a size 3. How do I do this?


----------



## nrc1940

Your yarn combination sounds lovely. You'll have plenty of time to decide which yarn to use for the sleeves. You can think on it while you are knitting up the sweater body.



jmai5421 said:


> I went looking in my stash and came up with Baby Bee from Hobby Lobby called too sweet. It is pinks turquois and a light purple. It is a print yarn. I couldn't match the pink with anything that I already had so decided to go with white. Now I can't decide what to make the sleeves White? or the print????


----------



## nrc1940

Thanks for letting me know. Sometimes PDFs can be quirky.



Bookmiss said:


> NRC1940 --- I tried again (6th time) and got it to work. Thanks for the offering of your assistance.


----------



## nrc1940

Hello gailknitt,
I probably made that confusing. The original pattern says 18 to 24 months. However, when I knit it to the gauge specified, the measurements come out to a size 4. I posted those measurements under the photo of the white sweater.



gailknitt said:


> I thought the pattern was 18-24 months. I'm fine with it being a size 4.


----------



## Designer1234

How is everyone doing? It sounds as if you are working away. 

I hope the download is working well now.


----------



## nrc1940

Just wanted to let you know that I'll be gone tomorrow afternoon from about 3 until 9 at night. (Mountain Daylight time)

If any of you have any questions or need clarification on anything. Let me know earlier than that and I'll work through it with you.

BTW,-* don't be put off by how long the pattern is. It's long because I tried to make it as simple and clear as possible for those who might consider themselves to be beginners but want to stretch their skills upward* to Intermediate.

This is a prefect project for that. *The basic ripple pattern is really very simple, especially if you place a marker at the end of every repeat*.

Let me know if any of you are having problems.

I'm knitting another sweater right along with you. It's a bright yellow with variegated baby colors.


----------



## nrc1940

I wish I could give you a definitive answer. Going by the finished measurements is the only way to know for sure about the size of this sweater.



SallyB said:


> I'm waiting for my daughter in-law to measure my grand-daughter. When you say the measurements came out to a size 4, is that bigger than 18 to 24 month old and do you think it might fit a small 4 year old ? I have had no problems downloading the pattern.
> Thanks for your help and for teaching this great pattern.
> SallyB


----------



## nrc1940

Wonderful news! You will love those colors. Are you placing markers at the end of each 11 stitch repeat (12 stitches on each end)? That helps alert you if you've made an error.



knittingflowers said:


> I finally made it to Hobby Lobby, and found a sweet lilac as the colored yarn, and for the white yarn, I found Baby Bee, Sweet Delights Prints, which is a white yarn with specks of lilac, blue, pink & mint green. So I started casting on last night and got a few rows done.


----------



## nrc1940

Those colors sound lovely together. Once you have the body completed up to the separation for the armholes, you'll have a good idea how those colors work together and can decide which color to use for the sleeves.

FWIW, my original plan was to do Sweater #1 sleeves in white, but as you can see I changed my mind and did them in the green (Sea Foam).



PAJulian said:


> I am up several row now with some yarn I already had. A pale grey with a peachy pink. They do seem to look nice together but I am not sure whether it will show up on a photograph yet. I cannot make my mind up yet as to whether to have the sleeves in a grey or the peachy pink. Once I have done the body perhaps then I can decide.


----------



## nrc1940

I'm glad you found your way here. Thanks for joining us.



mspiggy211 said:


> Im in


----------



## knittingflowers

thanks for the reminder, I will


----------



## Designer1234

PAJulian said:


> I am up several row now with some yarn I already had. A pale grey with a peachy pink. They do seem to look nice together but I am not sure whether it will show up on a photograph yet. I cannot make my mind up yet as to whether to have the sleeves in a grey or the peachy pink. Once I have done the body perhaps then I can decide.


It sounds as if this will be such a pretty combination - I am glad that you are doing so well. You could wait until you get the fronts and back done and then post with the two different colors. I find that often it is good to get other opinions for this kind of problem in the workshops .

I hope you are not intimidated by this pattern. I know how hard Nadene worked to make this pattern straightforward and not too difficult. I promise that you will be very happy with the final result so go for it!! She has stood in for the teachers if there is an emergency calling them away from their workshop and is able to answer just about anything to do with knitting so if you run into a problem ask her for help.

She is a wonderful experienced knitter and is such a help to us on these workshops. _ She has answered knitting questions for me about other projects in the workshops and is really really helpfyul. please don't hesitate to let us know how you are doing and don't hesitate to ask her for help if you need it_.

I am her #1 fan!. I am a very undisciplined knitter ( that is the right word for me. go to the waterfalls or Coats of many colors to see what I mean). I wish I had known Nadene when I was designing the Coat of many colors as I know she would have made the knitting process easier for me. - I 'go for it' but sometimes get myself into trouble. I would have no problem asking Nadene for help if I needed it. So, don't be concerned about the fact that it is called an 'intermediate pattern. She has made it easy and she is here to help us.

She will likely drop in here in a little while and will be here tomorrow and from now on in the workshop. We are very thankful she has come on board and helps Rachel and me with the workshops. She has made my life so much easier.


----------



## donna47304

I think the pattern is wonderfully written and I plan to make it but I'm finishing up a sweater before starting this one.

So, I'm reading this forum eagerly and will certainly post questions if I have them. I probably won't begin til next week.

Thanks again for organizing all these most useful forums. You have been most gracious and dedicated!


----------



## Poodlemom2

Like Donna47304, I too am finishing up two sweaters that I started for my #7 Granddaughter. I am almost there, and I hope to start my sweater by the weekend or the latest next week. I am raading all comments and following along. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## PAJulian

Hello designer1234, thank you for the encouragement. I am enjoying knitting this pattern. I think it will be very pretty. Mind you I already unpicked it a couple of times due to getting the pattern correct. Once I got that sorted in my head I was OK but then I realised I was knitting with two different weights of wool so I had to unpick again. Due to being housebound after an operation I was unable to shop for wool so was using what I already had in my "wool cupboard". A neighbour who lives opposite to me has just informed me of her new grandchild so this will be lovely for her. I have also been on eBay to look for buttons as I could not find any in my button drawer. My first KAL and I am really enjoying this. Happy knitting to everyone.


----------



## nrc1940

Those colors will look great together. I'm glad you're enjoying it.



kanga said:


> looks so pretty as it grows, I have chosen white and
> variegated blue --loving it.


----------



## nrc1940

Let us know what color you choose. It's so exciting to hear about your progress.



busyworkerbee said:


> :lol: Have completed the sleeves in a lovely yellow. Now to check my stash for a second color.


----------



## nrc1940

You attach the new color at the side of the work and cut off the previous used yarn. Be sure to snug up that first stitch so you create a firm selvedge edge along the side.



jmai5421 said:


> I am beginning again and was wondering if you cut the yarn and reattach when you change color or carry the unused color up the side?


----------



## nrc1940

*NOTICE TO STUDENTS*:

I've discovered a better way to accomplish the neck decrease on the Right Front and the Left Front.

Go ahead and knit from the bottom, up through the Separation rows, but *don't start the neck decrease until I post an update to the pattern*.


----------



## joyce from Indiana

This pattern is very well written. I joined this class even though I have several projects in progress. I only have one granddaughter, but hopefully will have more grandkids in the future. I love the looks of the sweater so far.


----------



## nrc1940

UPDATE:
On the CORRECTED PDF on page 1 the new instructions for the Right Front Neck Decrease are on the bottom page 5 and the top of page 6 and the Left Front Neck Decrease are on the bottom of page 6 and the top of page 7 of the PDF. Each are bracketed by ===========

You'll find those same instructions bracketed on the instructions posted on Page 1 of this workshop.

The new instructions give a much cleaner shoulder seam with less bulk. 

Let me know if any of you are confused or need further explanation.


----------



## stitchingfree

I'm a bit confused. Are you going to post an update to the PDF, or have you already and I've missed it somehow, lol? I'm just casting on, so have a ways to go yet before I'll need to think about decreases. I just read about a different way to do decreases so the little steps that appear with the bound off stitches are eliminated, and was going to try it out on this little sweater. I'm going to knit it in antique white and a variegated hot pink, lime green, orange and white. I have a little granddaughter who is 1 year old that will be getting it for Christmas maybe. 

Cheers.


----------



## nrc1940

I'll answer your questions step-by-step. I have uploaded the corrected PDF and have also corrected the instructions posted on the workshop. Both the corrected verbiage and the correct PDF can be found on page 1 of this workshop.

You can certainly apply your new way of decreasing so the little stair steps are avoided. I do my own decreases this way but didn't want to discourage beginners with too much information.

I love the colors you have chosen: hot pink, lime green, orange and white with white being the other color will make a beautiful sweater for your granddaughter.

Happy knitting!



stitchingfree said:


> I'm a bit confused. Are you going to post an update to the PDF, or have you already and I've missed it somehow, lol? I'm just casting on, so have a ways to go yet before I'll need to think about decreases. I just read about a different way to do decreases so the little steps that appear with the bound off stitches are eliminated, and was going to try it out on this little sweater. I'm going to knit it in antique white and a variegated hot pink, lime green, orange and white. I have a little granddaughter who is 1 year old that will be getting it for Christmas maybe.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## Designer1234

nrc1940 said:


> I'll answer your questions step-by-step. I have uploaded the corrected PDF and have also corrected the instructions posted on the workshop. Both the corrected verbiage and the correct PDF can be found on page 1 of this workshop.
> 
> You can certainly apply your new way of decreasing so the little stair steps are avoided. I do my own decreases this way but didn't want to discourage beginners with too much information.
> 
> I love the colors you have chosen: hot pink, lime green, orange and white with white being the other color will make a beautiful sweater for your granddaughter.
> 
> Happy knitting!


In otherwords the corrected version is already in the Pdf download? on page the pages specified. This is just to clarify.

SO --* THE DOWNLOAD ON PAGE ONE IS THE UP TO DATE DOWNLOAD WITH THE CHANGES INCLUDED*!


----------



## nrc1940

*To match the left front and right front shoulder seam treatment, I had to also make a couple of slight alterations to the "BACK" instructions. I have made those corrections to both the copy and the PDF downloads on Page 1. I'm posting it again here for your convenience.*
============
*BACK* 
From the stitch holder move the 66 sts for the Back to your needles. *Attach White yarn to the (RS) work edge* so your 1st separation row can be worked on the (RS). Follow same instructions as written for the Left Front except there will be no bind-off rows. 
ALSO, substitute the following instruction for Row 1 and 2 of the Left Front instructions--
Row 1--At the beginning of the row, cast on 1 st (using the knitted cast on) then...
k1,*k2tog, k2, kfb in the next 2 sts, k3, ssk*, repeat from * to * to the end.
Row 2--At the beginning of the row, cast on 1 st (using the knitted cast on) then purl across row.
Row 3--(The same as row 3 of the Left Front instructions)

The addition of those 2 edge stitches will make a total of 68 sts for the back (the 1st and last stitches are edge stitches for stability of garment and not part of the pattern).

Continue working the Left Front Two-Color Wave pattern until row 40 has been worked.
*NOTE: DO NOT* work the neck decrease. The back is knit on those original 68 sts until row 41 (below).

Row 41--K1, (k2tog) twice, kfb in next 2 sts, ssk, k1, ssk, *(k2tog) twice, kfb in next 2 sts, ssk, k1, ssk, repeat from * to * 3 more times, then (k2tog) twice, kfb in next 2 sts, ssk, k1, ssk, k1. (56 sts)
Row 42--Purl across.
Row 43--K1, k2 tog, k5, ssk, *k2tog, k2, kfb, k2, ssk,* repeat from * to * 3 more times, then k2tog, k5, ssk, k1. (48 sts) *Attach Colored yarn. *
Row 44--*Using Colored yarn*Purl across
Row 45--Knit across.
Bind off


----------



## nrc1940

I'm posting a photo of how your sweater will look once you have completed the left front, right front, and back. This photo shows the project before weaving in the ends and sewing the shoulder seams. I just wanted you to have a visual of your WIP.


----------



## joyce from Indiana

Thanks for the picture. I am not that far yet, but I'm sure it will help to compare my project with your photo.


----------



## jmai5421

Thanks for the picture. It will help when I get that far. So far I am liking how mine is turning out. I like the colors better than I thought I would. I really like all of yours.


----------



## marchar

Thanks, the visual is very helpful in projecting what it will look like as I knit the rest.


----------



## SallyB

I'm not sure where I'm going wrong, I've re-started 4 times. I cast on 134 stitches, work 5 rows garter stitch. But after I do row 6 I seem to always end up with 133 stitches. Any suggestions as to what I might be doing wrong would be really appreciated. 
Thanks SallyB


----------



## nrc1940

SallyB, You may be making an extra ssk somewhere along row 6. Have you placed stitch markers at the end of each pattern repeat? This is really helpful in identifying where an error appears. Let me know how you are doing.



SallyB said:


> I'm not sure where I'm going wrong, I've re-started 4 times. I cast on 134 stitches, work 5 rows garter stitch. But after I do row 6 I seem to always end up with 133 stitches. Any suggestions as to what I might be doing wrong would be really appreciated.
> Thanks SallyB


----------



## jmai5421

nrc1940 said:


> SallyB, You may be making an extra ssk somewhere along row 6. Have you placed stitch markers at the end of each pattern repeat? This is really helpful in identifying where an error appears. Let me know how you are doing.


That is what I did while casting on. It really helps. I didn't at first and ended up frogging more than once. I am half way up the body part. I will try to post a picture later today.


----------



## PAJulian

jmai5421 said:


> That is what I did while casting on. It really helps. I didn't at first and ended up frogging more than once. I am half way up the body part. I will try to post a picture later today.


I did the same thing so several had the same problem.


----------



## nrc1940

It's been my experience with this pattern that it makes life much easier if you place markers after every repeat and keep track of each row. That's why I went to the trouble of creating the charts on page 9 of the PDF. 

The pattern was difficult for me until I learned I just had to keep track. After I finally got my head wrapped around that fact it was a breeze knitting from that point on.

I'm so looking forward to seeing photos of your WIPs in progress.


----------



## SallyB

nrc1940 said:


> SallyB, You may be making an extra ssk somewhere along row 6. Have you placed stitch markers at the end of each pattern repeat? This is really helpful in identifying where an error appears. Let me know how you are doing.


I put it down last night after posting here on KP. Hopefully I will make better progress tonight. Thanks for your reply, I appreciate it.
Take care


----------



## jmai5421

My wip. The charts really helped. I don't think that I would be able to make this sweater without them. I try to do things on the fly but now realize that I should take time to make charts, etc. They make things go easier and smoother. Thanks nrc.
My sweater so far. I still can't decide on what color to use on the sleeves. Any ideas, anyone? I would like to make a hat using the same pattern and a pair of maryjane booties. I am also wondering what color I should use for the booties? Instead of charity as I planned I will be giving the whole thing to my niece. I just found out she is pregnant and it is a girl. I am excited for her and my SIL, the grandmother. If I had more of the colored yarn I would make a blanket using the same pattern. However I got the yarn some time ago on clearance at Hobby Lobby discontinued stock, no more of that color.


----------



## nrc1940

You're doing a great job and I love the colors you've chosen.

About which color to choose for the sleeves--

The sweater I'm making right now my plain color is bright yellow with the other a variegated. Because I'm a bit short on the yellow I'm adding stripes of variegated and stripes yellow for the sleeves. I wanted to make sure I have enough yellow to do the button/buttonhole placket in yellow.

I'm sure any combination you choose will be lovely.



jmai5421 said:


> My wip. The charts really helped. I don't think that I would be able to make this sweater without them. I try to do things on the fly but now realize that I should take time to make charts, etc. They make things go easier and smoother. Thanks nrc.
> My sweater so far. I still can't decide on what color to use on the sleeves. Any ideas, anyone? I would like to make a hat using the same pattern and a pair of maryjane booties. I am also wondering what color I should use for the booties? Instead of charity as I planned I will be giving the whole thing to my niece. I just found out she is pregnant and it is a girl. I am excited for her and my SIL, the grandmother. If I had more of the colored yarn I would make a blanket using the same pattern. However I got the yarn some time ago on clearance at Hobby Lobby discontinued stock, no more of that color.


----------



## PAJulian

jmai5421 said:


> My wip. The charts really helped. I don't think that I would be able to make this sweater without them. I try to do things on the fly but now realize that I should take time to make charts, etc. They make things go easier and smoother. Thanks nrc.
> My sweater so far. I still can't decide on what color to use on the sleeves. Any ideas, anyone? I would like to make a hat using the same pattern and a pair of maryjane booties. I am also wondering what color I should use for the booties? Instead of charity as I planned I will be giving the whole thing to my niece. I just found out she is pregnant and it is a girl. I am excited for her and my SIL, the grandmother. If I had more of the colored yarn I would make a blanket using the same pattern. However I got the yarn some time ago on clearance at Hobby Lobby discontinued stock, no more of that color.


Those colours look really lovely. Makes mine look really insipid. I would personally use the white but I would imagine either would look really love. This lovely weather has slowed me down on mine. Must get on with it. It is a lovely pattern once you figure it out. It is the garter stitch between patterns that threw me.


----------



## jmai5421

PAJulian said:


> Those colours look really lovely. Makes mine look really insipid. I would personally use the white but I would imagine either would look really love. This lovely weather has slowed me down on mine. Must get on with it. It is a lovely pattern once you figure it out. It is the garter stitch between patterns that threw me.


That is where the charts came in handy. I noted on the chart when to change colors, row 6 and row 12. Row 6 to white and row 12 to the variegated. Checking off the rows and using the chart made things a lot easier. Good luck on yours, I am anxious to see a picture. I am sure the colors will be lovely. I thought mine might be to much of a contrast, but it was what I had for yarn in the stash.


----------



## stitchingfree

I'm finding the charts very helpful too. Thanks for that, nrc. It's hard to find time to knit in the summer, though. I'm working on my 3rd set of the pattern rows. I'm not very good with the camera, so no photo yet.


----------



## nrc1940

I'm really happy that all of you are finding the charts helpful. The first test knit I did of the green and white sweater, I struggled through it and did lots of tinking and frogging. When I finally started keeping track of my rows and pattern repeats it just made everything so much more simple.

The nice thing about knitting this sweater in the summertime... It's a small project; the rows are short and it doesn't take much time to complete the ripple/garter stitch pattern. Even those of you who have limited time, if you commit to doing one or two repeats a day, it doesn't take long to complete the sweater.

Guess how I know that??



stitchingfree said:


> I'm finding the charts very helpful too. Thanks for that, nrc. It's hard to find time to knit in the summer, though. I'm working on my 3rd set of the pattern rows. I'm not very good with the camera, so no photo yet.


----------



## joyce from Indiana

I agree that this is a good project to do when you are busy. With the charts it is real easy to do a little bit at a time. Plus you don't have a heavy yarn project sitting on your lap when it is hot. After a couple of repeats, I was able to forgo using stitch markers because I could see where the pattern repeats and tell pretty quickly when I was off.


----------



## nrc1940

Good for you! Once you can read from your actual knitting how the pattern works the stitch markers aren't as important.



joyce from Indiana said:


> I agree that this is a good project to do when you are busy. With the charts it is real easy to do a little bit at a time. Plus you don't have a heavy yarn project sitting on your lap when it is hot. After a couple of repeats, I was able to forgo using stitch markers because I could see where the pattern repeats and tell pretty quickly when I was off.


----------



## janwalla

I'm plodding along, alternating between projects. My yarn is very fine, so i don't feel as if im getting anywhere fast! :lol: :lol: I agree, the charts are a good addition to the pattern, :thumbup: :thumbup: trouble is I keep forgetting to mark it off when i finish a row!   
Im thinking ahead too, and dreading the sleeves!! I may do as you suggested before and do stripes? Or maybe do short sleeves ? I get so bored with stocking stitch! :lol: :lol: Thank you for your time in doing this workshop, They are so well organised!
Well back to my knitting. Ill post a photo when i have done a few more repeats.


----------



## nrc1940

I, too, have to have several projects going at once: one detailed and slow; an other bigger, long-term project; and one just mindless knitting I can take with me so I don't have to sit and wait with nothing to do. I HATE not having something to do when I'm waiting--the time just drags!

One thing about the sleeves on this project the rows are so short that they build really fast. But you could do short sleeves too. That's one thing about this pattern, it can be altered fairly easy.

Good luck and I'll be looking for a photo of your WIP.



janwalla said:


> I'm plodding along, alternating between projects. My yarn is very fine, so i don't feel as if im getting anywhere fast! :lol: :lol: I agree, the charts are a good addition to the pattern, :thumbup: :thumbup: trouble is I keep forgetting to mark it off when i finish a row!
> Im thinking ahead too, and dreading the sleeves!! I may do as you suggested before and do stripes? Or maybe do short sleeves ? I get so bored with stocking stitch! :lol: :lol: Thank you for your time in doing this workshop, They are so well organised!
> Well back to my knitting. Ill post a photo when i have done a few more repeats.


----------



## jmai5421

nrc1940 said:


> I, too, have to have several projects going at once: one detailed and slow; an other bigger, long-term project; and one just mindless knitting I can take with me so I don't have to sit and wait with nothing to do. I HATE not having something to do when I'm waiting--the time just drags!
> 
> One thing about the sleeves on this project the rows are so short that they build really fast. But you could do short sleeves too. That's one thing about this pattern, it can be altered fairly easy.
> 
> Good luck and I'll be looking for a photo of your WIP.


I, too have many projects going. Some because I would rather start than finish and some I am bored with. I also have projects that I do while riding in the car, while waiting for appointments, while watching T.V, when I am tired, when I am awake and alert and want to do a complicated pattern, etc. These workshops have helped me to get things done so I can post them. Some like this sweater have sort of a deadline. The baby is due in a couple of weeks but as babies go-she will arrive when she is ready. later would be better for me. I am ready to split for the fronts and back.


----------



## Poodlemom2

Finally started the sweater today. I am using #3 yarn and #4 needles. It looks so big that I am going to Frog and restart on #6 needles to see if I get a better gage. Or do I go DOWN a size in needles. I am confused.
Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Sockmouth

Jmai, I love your color choices and cannot wait to see your completed sweater. I'm just lurking here since my youngest granddaughter is already 4-1/2. Hoping to see other pretty sweaters soon as well. This is a great class and I hope to be able to knit the pattern someday but for now I'm just enjoying yours.


----------



## marchar

Also recently started this sweater and am delighted when the stitch count is correct at the end of the row! I am rather new to "sweater land" so these detailed instructions are very helpful. And THANK YOU for the charts...so nice to have them ready-made. I usually wind up making my own pencil/paper ones to help me count.


----------



## nrc1940

Unless I have my thinking turned around (I've been known to do that) I think a #6 needle will make the sweater bigger rather than smaller. Also keep in mind...

The first part that you're knitting is the back and both front panels knit in one piece up to the armholes. It does look big when you're working on it.

Do a gauge swatch before you start on the sweater. It saves a bunch of frogging.



Poodlemom2 said:


> Finally started the sweater today. I am using #3 yarn and #4 needles. It looks so big that I am going to Frog and restart on #6 needles to see if I get a better gage. Or do I go DOWN a size in needles. I am confused.
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## nrc1940

I hope one day you'll find the perfect opportunity to knit this sweater. Once you get into it and see how it all works together it is a really fun project. I'm working on my 3rd color variation of the sweater and love this one as much as the other two.



marchar said:


> Also recently started this sweater and am delighted when the stitch count is correct at the end of the row! I am rather new to "sweater land" so these detailed instructions are very helpful. And THANK YOU for the charts...so nice to have them ready-made. I usually wind up making my own pencil/paper ones to help me count.


----------



## Poodlemom2

Thank you. I did a swatch and it seemed correct. Went to JoAnne's and purchased Lion Brand Baby Soft as you suggested. There is a slight difference in the thickness of the yarn and I am not as happy about the colors, but it will work for learning the pattern. I'm starting over.


nrc1940 said:


> Unless I have my thinking turned around (I've been known to do that) I think a #6 needle will make the sweater bigger rather than smaller. Also keep in mind...
> 
> The first part that you're knitting is the back and both front panels knit in one piece up to the armholes. It does look big when you're working on it.
> 
> Do a gauge swatch before you start on the sweater. It saves a bunch of frogging.


----------



## marchar

nrc1940 said:


> I hope one day you'll find the perfect opportunity to knit this sweater. Once you get into it and see how it all works together it is a really fun project. I'm working on my 3rd color variation of the sweater and love this one as much as the other two.


I have started it and am very pleased so far (but not far on the sweater Only on the 2nd repeat, but I like the way it looks!


----------



## PAJulian

I have got most of the back and fronts done but. Have decided to start sleeves just for a change of scenery. I feel is should be further on but have been to the coast for few days enjoying the sun. Well in England you have to " make hay while the sun shine". Stayed in a friends home while they were away in London. Hopefully back on track.


----------



## nrc1940

Sounds great! The sleeves are really fun to do on this sweater--no decreasing like most sweaters so it is easier than most sleeves.



PAJulian said:


> I have got most of the back and fronts done but. Have decided to start sleeves just for a change of scenery. I feel is should be further on but have been to the coast for few days enjoying the sun. Well in England you have to " make hay while the sun shine". Stayed in a friends home while they were away in London. Hopefully back on track.


----------



## PAJulian

nrc1940 said:


> Sounds great! The sleeves are really fun to do on this sweater--no decreasing like most sweaters so it is easier than most sleeves.


That is what I thought, something easier to do for this evening. Anyway I am enjoying joining in with my first workshop. Such fun and so much to learn even at my advanced age!


----------



## knittingflowers

I had such a wonderful rainy Sunday! The perfect thing to do when it is rainy....is knit (and keep the TV on for company). So, I worked all day on the ripple sweater. I was a little concerned about starting the front, but it went smooth as silk! and I am now working on the neck decreases (I did print out the revised instructions). I am almost finished with the front. I am loving this pretty sweater! I think it may go to my niece in S.C.

I would love to see everyone's pictures on how their sweater is looking so far...


----------



## nrc1940

Wonderful news! I'm glad that knitting the front went well for you. It is a fun sweater to knit. I'm delighted you're enjoying it.

I can hardly wait to see photos of everyone's sweaters.



knittingflowers said:


> I had such a wonderful rainy Sunday! The perfect thing to do when it is rainy....is knit (and keep the TV on for company). So, I worked all day on the ripple sweater. I was a little concerned about starting the front, but it went smooth as silk! and I am now working on the neck decreases (I did print out the revised instructions). I am almost finished with the front. I am loving this pretty sweater! I think it may go to my niece in S.C.
> 
> I would love to see everyone's pictures on how their sweater is looking so far...


----------



## jmai5421

nrc1940 said:


> Wonderful news! I'm glad that knitting the front went well for you. It is a fun sweater to knit. I'm delighted you're enjoying it.
> 
> I can hardly wait to see photos of everyone's sweaters.


Me too. I love to see the colors and how they look together for further sweaters.
I am working of the back and then the left front. I chose to leave all the stitches on the needle rather than a stitch holder. I started with the right front, then the back which I am doing now and last the left front before the sleeves. I already post a picture of my progress and decided on the white sleeves instead of the variegated.


----------



## nrc1940

That's the neat thing about the progression we make in our knitting projects. We know when we can substitute one way of doing things with another way.

It sounds like many of you are making good progress. Keep up the good work!



jmai5421 said:


> Me too. I love to see the colors and how they look together for further sweaters.
> I am working of the back and then the left front. I chose to leave all the stitches on the needle rather than a stitch holder. I started with the right front, then the back which I am doing now and last the left front before the sleeves. I already post a picture of my progress and decided on the white sleeves instead of the variegated.


----------



## knittingflowers

Correction: I have finished one side of the front and I am now starting the 2nd front side. Yippee!!!


----------



## nrc1940

You're coming along nicely. Good for you!



knittingflowers said:


> Correction: I have finished one side of the front and I am now starting the 2nd front side. Yippee!!!


----------



## janwalla

Here is mine up to now. I've finished my other projects so can concentrate on this now. My niece had a baby girl yesterday, so will get it finished as soon as!


----------



## PAJulian

janwalla said:


> Here is mine up to now. I've finished my other projects so can concentrate on this now. My niece had a baby girl yesterday, so will get it finished as soon as!


Those colours look really pretty. There are so many colour combinations for this cardigan.

Finished the sleeves and nearly finished the body. Really enjoying it.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi Everyone! designer here- this is such a good workshop! I love to see the beginnings of the sweaters so post pictures while you are working on your sweater! I love your color combination Janwalla.

Nadene! good job - your pattern is so easy to follow!


----------



## nrc1940

I love the colors you have chosen, janwalla. You're doing a great job!



janwalla said:


> Here is mine up to now. I've finished my other projects so can concentrate on this now. My niece had a baby girl yesterday, so will get it finished as soon as!


----------



## jmai5421

janwalla said:


> Here is mine up to now. I've finished my other projects so can concentrate on this now. My niece had a baby girl yesterday, so will get it finished as soon as!


I love your colors. So pretty for a baby girl.


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> Hi Everyone! designer here- this is such a good workshop! I love to see the beginnings of the sweaters so post pictures while you are working on your sweater! I love your color combination Janwalla.
> 
> Nadene! good job - your pattern is so easy to follow!


Love your haircut.


----------



## mcarles

janwalla said:


> Here is mine up to now. I've finished my other projects so can concentrate on this now. My niece had a baby girl yesterday, so will get it finished as soon as!


That is simply beautiful! Makes me think of going to a party.


----------



## janwalla

Thanks, Ive had this yarn for a couple of years now and wasnt sure what to make with it! I thought id try it out on this,I wasnt sure, but you have all convinced me it looks ok, so i really will get a wiggle on!! lol


----------



## PAJulian

Hope these photographs show up OK. Getting on well with the cardigan. Just have to cast off the sleeves and block. Then do the fronts of the cardigan. I have been weaving in the wool at the end and I see that others have cast off and then on again. It looks quite neat tho. I was not going to put it on until it was finished as the colours do not look as bright as I thought they may I think that is why I opted for the peachy pink for the sleeves to make it look a little more girlie. The thing is I have really enjoyed knitting it and look forward to the next KAL.


----------



## nrc1940

PAJulian, your sweater colors are absolutely lovely! You're doing a fine job. Once you have the sleeves set in and the seams sewn you'll start working on the button/buttonhole placket and around the neck that is worked all in one piece. I've designed it differently than most so let me know if you need help understanding it.



PAJulian said:


> Hope these photographs show up OK. Getting on well with the cardigan. Just have to cast off the sleeves and block. Then do the fronts of the cardigan. I have been weaving in the wool at the end and I see that others have cast off and then on again. It looks quite neat tho. I was not going to put it on until it was finished as the colours do not look as bright as I thought they may I think that is why I opted for the peachy pink for the sleeves to make it look a little more girlie. The thing is I have really enjoyed knitting it and look forward to the next KAL.


----------



## knittingflowers

love the colors, thanks for posting! I am ready to start on the sleeves this weekend....


----------



## knittingflowers

Your sweater is lovely!


----------



## PAJulian

nrc1940 said:


> PAJulian, your sweater colors are absolutely lovely! You're doing a fine job. Once you have the sleeves set in and the seams sewn you'll start working on the button/buttonhole placket and around the neck that is worked all in one piece. I've designed it differently than most so let me know if you need help understanding it.


I have just started the button bands and I cannot wait to say what a fantastic idea it is of yours to crochet first then pick up the stitches. At the moment it is working out amazing. Thank you!!


----------



## nrc1940

The original pattern didn't call for crocheting up the sides and around the neck. With all the looser stitches in the ruffle bands it didn't look right, so I improvised. I'm delighted it's working out for you.



 PAJulian said:


> I have just started the button bands and I cannot wait to say what a fantastic idea it is of yours to crochet first then pick up the stitches. At the moment it is working out amazing. Thank you!!


----------



## PAJulian

Hello everyone

I have finally completed my cardigan. It is stitched, all the ends have been woven in. I have thoroughly enjoyed this. I grafted the shoulders to save stitching and wove in the ends up the button front as I went along to save weaving all them in either.

When I stitch in zips I always crochet the fronts but have never thought about doing it to pick up for the button bands. That is an amazing easy idea and one I will not forget to do in the future. This "old bird" can still learn!!! I have not stitched on the buttons as I have ordered some others and want to see what they are like when they arrive. The first ones I ordered were too small these will probably be too big. I only have 4 of each of the glass ones that I have laid on. 

Hope the colours look OK as it was some yarn I already had. I do think you could do this so many colour ways that it would look different every time. I did think about making a colour.

I crocheted a flower this morning which I think I may put on too.

Roll on the next KAL - this has been my first and I have thoroughly enjoyed it and thank you, you wonderful teachers for letting me take part. It is as good as going to a knitting class. The charts were great and that is a good idea for future knitting projects too instead of writing down lines and crossing through them. Worth taking a little time. My husband thinks I am mad as I love "reading" knitting patterns. Must complete his jacket now as he is nagging me terribly. Did I tell you I hate knitting with black!!!

Looking forward to seeing everyone's work. Thanks again :lol: :thumbup:


It is beautiful!!! love your colors!


----------



## nrc1940

Your sweater is absolutely adorable! I love your color combination and that pretty flower adds a neat touch. I'm delighted that doing the pick up for the button band worked well for you. And the fact that you were able to create it from yarn in your stash makes it even more special. Thank you so much for sharing your success. I love it!



PAJulian said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have finally completed my cardigan. It is stitched, all the ends have been woven in. I have thoroughly enjoyed this. I grafted the shoulders to save stitching and wove in the ends up the button front as I went along to save weaving all them in either.
> 
> When I stitch in zips I always crochet the fronts but have never thought about doing it to pick up for the button bands. That is an amazing easy idea and one I will not forget to do in the future. This "old bird" can still learn!!! I have not stitched on the buttons as I have ordered some others and want to see what they are like when they arrive. The first ones I ordered were too small these will probably be too big. I only have 4 of each of the glass ones that I have laid on.
> 
> Hope the colours look OK as it was some yarn I already had. I do think you could do this so many colour ways that it would look different every time. I did think about making a colour.
> 
> I crocheted a flower this morning which I think I may put on too.
> 
> Roll on the next KAL - this has been my first and I have thoroughly enjoyed it and thank you, you wonderful teachers for letting me take part. It is as good as going to a knitting class. The charts were great and that is a good idea for future knitting projects too instead of writing down lines and crossing through them. Worth taking a little time. My husband thinks I am mad as I love "reading" knitting patterns. Must complete his jacket now as he is nagging me terribly. Did I tell you I hate knitting with black!!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone's work. Thanks again :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421

PAJulian said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have finally completed my cardigan. It is stitched, all the ends have been woven in. I have thoroughly enjoyed this. I grafted the shoulders to save stitching and wove in the ends up the button front as I went along to save weaving all them in either.
> 
> When I stitch in zips I always crochet the fronts but have never thought about doing it to pick up for the button bands. That is an amazing easy idea and one I will not forget to do in the future. This "old bird" can still learn!!! I have not stitched on the buttons as I have ordered some others and want to see what they are like when they arrive. The first ones I ordered were too small these will probably be too big. I only have 4 of each of the glass ones that I have laid on.
> 
> Hope the colours look OK as it was some yarn I already had. I do think you could do this so many colour ways that it would look different every time. I did think about making a colour.
> 
> I crocheted a flower this morning which I think I may put on too.
> 
> Roll on the next KAL - this has been my first and I have thoroughly enjoyed it and thank you, you wonderful teachers for letting me take part. It is as good as going to a knitting class. The charts were great and that is a good idea for future knitting projects too instead of writing down lines and crossing through them. Worth taking a little time. My husband thinks I am mad as I love "reading" knitting patterns. Must complete his jacket now as he is nagging me terribly. Did I tell you I hate knitting with black!!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone's work. Thanks again :lol: :thumbup:


Your sweater is beautiful. Do you have instructions for the flower. I am making mine for a baby girl yet to be born. I think the flower makes a nice addition. I just have second sleeve to go. I too, love the graphs to keep count. It makes everything so easy. I never thought of doing patterns that way. I am anxious to try nrc's way of attaching button bands.
What type of yarn did you use sport or DK? I used baby yarn from Hobby Lobby It is a #3 or sport weight. It knit up a little 2-3 inches smaller than it was supposed to be, but since it is for an infant I think it will be o.k. I know, I know I should have taken the time to do a gauge swatch.


----------



## PAJulian

jmai5421 said:


> Your sweater is beautiful. Do you have instructions for the flower. I am making mine for a baby girl yet to be born. I think the flower makes a nice addition. I just have second sleeve to go. I too, love the graphs to keep count. It makes everything so easy. I never thought of doing patterns that way. I am anxious to try nrc's way of attaching button bands.
> What type of yarn did you use sport or DK? I used baby yarn from Hobby Lobby It is a #3 or sport weight. It knit up a little 2-3 inches smaller than it was supposed to be, but since it is for an infant I think it will be o.k. I know, I know I should have taken the time to do a gauge swatch.


Hi there, thank you. I really enjoyed this project. Doing the knitting bands as the instructor say is so great. It makes such a neat edge. I am not really a crocheter and am teaching myself to do this. Have always done basic stuff with crochet. Once you have the edging it is super easy to pick up the stitches and they look so much neater.

I used our English DK. It is an acrylic yarn but wears really well. I do quite a bit for my grandson in this. I used size 4mm needles which in England are a size 8. Different to yours. I should have had the cardigan finished ages ago but the weather has been so lovely here for a change that I could not afford to miss it.

The flower is super easy to do. Send me your email and I will give you the instructions. I am having problems attaching stuff to my emails at the moment but I am looking at it. You must put a picture of yours on too even if it is not finished, I did not expect to one of the first to finish.


----------



## janwalla

PAJulian your cardi is lovely I love those colours together, you have done a brill job and that flower is a super addition!! truly lovely!


----------



## PAJulian

janwalla said:


> PAJulian your cardi is lovely I love those colours together, you have done a brill job and that flower is a super addition!! truly lovely!


Thank you how are you getting on with yours.


----------



## janwalla

slow and steady, got side tracked with the other workshop that saroj is teaching (naughty me!)The wool im using is so fine its like knitting socks!! ill get there in the end tho. lol


----------



## knittingflowers

Almost ready to start the 2nd sleeve and praying that I have enough of the lilac yarn to finish it....has anyone else done that?


----------



## joyce from Indiana

Yes, knittingflowers, I am having the same problem. I am almost done with my first sleeve, but I don't think I'll have enough yarn left to do another sleeve. Either I go buy more or make the other sleeve with the other color. Will that look to weird?


----------



## marchar

joyce from Indiana said:


> Yes, knittingflowers, I am having the same problem. I am almost done with my first sleeve, but I don't think I'll have enough yarn left to do another sleeve. Either I go buy more or make the other sleeve with the other color. Will that look to weird?


Maybe you could use both colors in each sleeve somehow


----------



## nrc1940

This is a reply to all of you who are worrying about having enough yarn to finish. Early on I mentioned that I'm making another sweater from this same pattern with a bright yellow and the other a variegated of bright colors. I'm running tight on the yellow so for the sleeves I did the ribbing in variegated and three variegated bands of color, the first one placed at the 1st increase. I think I'll have enough yarn doing it that way. You might consider doing that if you feel you might run out of a color.


----------



## jmai5421

Love your idea Nadane. I found an extra ball of white yarn so was able to do the sleeves in white. I am on the band now. Actually I am on the button hole part. I did the row of k2tog but am having a little trouble with the lifting up the thread below. Am I right, it is like a m1? I was having a difficult time trying to do it left handed so I ended up just doing a backwards cast on over the k2tog. The button holes are quite small. The buttons I already got will be to large. I will get more tomorrow or Sat. I will post when the buttons are on and I have made a flower like the previous sweater posted.


----------



## nrc1940

What you've done will probably work just fine. The buttonholes are quite small. I first tried a YO before the k2tog and the hole was way too big for a child's sweater. Let me know how your backwards cast on works for you.



jmai5421 said:


> Love your idea Nadane. I found an extra ball of white yarn so was able to do the sleeves in white. I am on the band now. Actually I am on the button hole part. I did the row of k2tog but am having a little trouble with the lifting up the thread below. Am I right, it is like a m1? I was having a difficult time trying to do it left handed so I ended up just doing a backwards cast on over the k2tog. The button holes are quite small. The buttons I already got will be to large. I will get more tomorrow or Sat. I will post when the buttons are on and I have made a flower like the previous sweater posted.


----------



## joyce from Indiana

Your idea, NRC1940, is a good one for the sleeves. I am trying it and hope I have enough yarn to do it that way. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Designer1234

As it is our first anniversary - the Workshop opened in August 2012 - I just posted a 'thankyou' at the following link. I hope you will read it as it expresses my feelings about the teachers and students I have met this year -also the two others who are on this journey with me ( Nadene) your teacher is one of them -- thanks my dear.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-190007-1.html


----------



## NellieKnitter

The sweaters are beautiful! I have decided to start this sweater later when I don't have so many projects going.


----------



## stitchingfree

I finished my sweater this evening. It was an enjoyable class, and I want to thank you for all your hard work, nrc. I really appreciated the charts to keep track of the knitting progress. It certainly made it easier for us! I'll try to post a picture soon.


----------



## nrc1940

Terrific news! I look forward to seeing your photo.



stitchingfree said:


> I finished my sweater this evening. It was an enjoyable class, and I want to thank you for all your hard work, nrc. I really appreciated the charts to keep track of the knitting progress. It certainly made it easier for us! I'll try to post a picture soon.


----------



## stitchingfree

Not a very good photo. I should take a class on improving my camera usage, lol. I enjoyed your class. Thanks again.


----------



## Designer1234

stitchingfree said:


> Not a very good photo. I should take a class on improving my camera usage, lol. I enjoyed your class. Thanks again.


I love it! your color combination is wonderful.


----------



## PAJulian

stitchingfree said:


> Not a very good photo. I should take a class on improving my camera usage, lol. I enjoyed your class. Thanks again.


Your camera work is fine. The cardigan looks beautiful and the colours look great together. Like you I really enjoyed the workshop and would love to do this again.


----------



## nrc1940

Your sweater is absolutely beautiful and you've done a fine job. I'm delighted you enjoyed the class. I'm working on my 3rd version of this same sweater. New mommies are crazy about them. 



stitchingfree said:


> Not a very good photo. I should take a class on improving my camera usage, lol. I enjoyed your class. Thanks again.


----------



## jmai5421

stitchingfree said:


> Not a very good photo. I should take a class on improving my camera usage, lol. I enjoyed your class. Thanks again.


I love the whole sweater. Mine is done except for the buttons. I kind of left it as a WIP to finish the crisscross scarf and then wound up in Gwens workshop. I finished the bow-tuck and am now working on the zigzag. I will go up now and sew the buttons.


----------



## nrc1940

I'm so excited. We have enough to open a parade of the sweaters. Will do that tomorrow.



jmai5421 said:


> I love the whole sweater. Mine is done except for the buttons. I kind of left it as a WIP to finish the crisscross scarf and then wound up in Gwens workshop. I finished the bow-tuck and am now working on the zigzag. I will go up now and put the buttons on.


----------



## PAJulian

jmai5421 said:


> I love the whole sweater. Mine is done except for the buttons. I kind of left it as a WIP to finish the crisscross scarf and then wound up in Gwens workshop. I finished the bow-tuck and am now working on the zigzag. I will go up now and sew the buttons.


You are just a show off managing all thes projects. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: it took me ages to manage one. Look forward to seeing yours.


----------



## jmai5421

PAJulian said:


> You are just a show off managing all thes projects. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: it took me ages to manage one. Look forward to seeing yours.


It helps to be retired.


----------



## PAJulian

jmai5421 said:


> It helps to be retired.


Well so am I but my husband keeps nagging me to finish his jacket. I cannot wait to finish it so I can concentrate on doing what I want without the pressure. It is black and I hate knitting with black and it seems so big and I will have to stitch in a zip which I always hate to do.


----------



## jmai5421

PAJulian said:


> Well so am I but my husband keeps nagging me to finish his jacket. I cannot wait to finish it so I can concentrate on doing what I want without the pressure. It is black and I hate knitting with black and it seems so big and I will have to stitch in a zip which I always hate to do.


I did 2 Norwegian ones for my husband. One acrylic and the other wool. The acrylic was navy with luc. That is the part that kept my sanity. However I don't like acrylic. It was his choice. He claims wool is too hot. The other is grey with burgundy design. It is wool and I like it the best. He hasn't asked for any more.


----------



## Designer1234

jmai5421 said:


> It helps to be retired.


Judy has joined more classes and finished the projects than anyone else this whole past year! We love having her join us as she is upbeat and is willing to try any new project!


----------



## PAJulian

Designer1234 said:


> Judy has joined more classes and finished the projects than anyone else this whole past year! We love having her join us as she is upbeat and is willing to try any new project!


All I can say is that she is an inspiration to me to just get going - to just get off my butt!! This has been my first workshop and I must apologise now as I have been calling it a KAL. I cannot tell you how much I have enjoyed it!!! It has been so therapeutic to me while I have been recovering from surgery. Thank you.


----------



## nrc1940

Please post photos of your sweaters here and also in our

*Parade of Sweaters at this link:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-190427-1.html#3741658*


----------



## Designer1234

*Congratulations KPer's for finishing your projects so that they can be shown in the PARADE!*

_ In case some of you don't know what our Parades are, we post all our finished work on each workshop in a Parade of your work so that they are all *together*- as the sweaters are finished each one is posted in the Parade in the picture section so that all other members can access it and see what you have accomplished! - we ask the students to do so as that way their name is included with the pictures.

We appreciate it that you all do that. just go to the link and post your picture and if you wish to make a comment about the class we would love you to do so. These sweaters are amazing -- The Parades give the students and teacher a chance to show off the beautiful work -- you will be surprised how much interest and how many comments you will get_

So Post away!!


----------



## jmai5421

My sweater. I think I should still add the flower in white. I am not sure if that will make it look too busy with the variegated contrasting color. Suggestions???


----------



## PAJulian

jmai5421 said:


> My sweater. I think I should still add the flower in white. I am not sure if that will make it look too busy with the variegated contrasting color. Suggestions???


Put your flower on. It is really beautiful. They look so different in the different colours we have chosen. What a lovely workshop this has been. I want to do Soroj's scarf while on my holiday in Sarasota.


----------



## jmai5421

PAJulian said:


> Put your flower on. It is really beautiful. They look so different in the different colours we have chosen. What a lovely workshop this has been. I want to do Soroj's scarf while on my holiday in Sarasota.


I am going up to do the flower now. I am stuck on the double knitting workshop so at a stand still.
I really enjoyed the workshop with Saroj. I do wish I had used a more colorful yarn.


----------



## Designer1234

jmai5421 said:


> I am going up to do the flower now. I am stuck on the double knitting workshop so at a stand still.
> I really enjoyed the workshop with Saroj. I do wish I had used a more colorful yarn.


I think it is gorgeous Judy -- really!! you can always do another one but I like definite colors and i think whoever is gifted with this one will be thrilled!


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> I think it is gorgeous Judy -- really!! you can always do another one but I like definite colors and i think whoever is gifted with this one will be thrilled!


It will be for my niece who is at the hospital right now in labor. I am waiting to hear from her mom my SIL. I keep checking but so far nothing. This is her first.


----------



## jmai5421

jmai5421 said:


> It will be for my niece who is at the hospital right now in labor. I am waiting to hear from her mom my SIL. I keep checking but so far nothing. This is her first.


Charlotte Marie arrived at 4:51 EST. The little sweater is with her Grandma and Grandpa ready to fly out to D.C from MN tomorrow morning. Perfect timing for me. I will be knitting more things for little Charlotte. She is planning a visit to MN in October with her parents to meet the rest of her relatives. She will need more hand knits. The great aunt is ready.


----------



## nrc1940

Your sweater will make a wonderful gift. You are so talented!



jmai5421 said:


> It will be for my niece who is at the hospital right now in labor. I am waiting to hear from her mom my SIL. I keep checking but so far nothing. This is her first.


----------



## Designer1234

*ATTENTION! this workshop is now closed*! If you run into any trouble, which has not been addressed on the workshop Nadene has kindly agreed to accept pm's. Please read the workshop before you contact any of the teachers in the Workshops with questions usually the answers are there.

It will remain permanently in our archives with the other closed workshops for the use of KP members - We just ask that the workshops remain in the Workshop section. Everything in the workshop is there for the use of KP members.

Thanks to nrcl940 (Nadene) and all the students.

Make sure you put your finished sweater in the Parade - see link in the post at the top of this page!


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

